# Holes?



## AquaBlues (Jul 23, 2004)

I dont have any tests (right now for magnesium) that will pick this up. Ive came across a problem and not sure how to solve it. I first noticed what look like splits not round holes this looked like splits right down the center of leaf. That was on my Red Temple plant.
Heres alittle detail of what happened. I have a 55 gallon tank and use Flourish Line products. I started dosing my tank weekly (some says twice) with Iron (10ml) weekly, Potassium (5ml) twice weekly, Regular Flourish (twice weekly), and Nitrogen 2.5ml weekly. I also add root tabs with my eco complete substrance. I noticed my plants was yellowing so I did some tests (with seachem) and I cant figure out why my iron is being absorbed to 0 each time I test it (weekly). My nitrogen is 10. I did some reading and saw magnesium defiency could cause this problem so I placed in 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons just to see how my plants would respond. Well it didnt help infact it hurt them. I started to notice black hole "small" in my green hydro. I havent added any since. Im just curious if this isnt a Iron problem? I started dosing my iron twice a week and I still show 0! 

Here is my tank specs:

kh 6
gh 10
co2 (low) 6 
ph 7.5



Thank You!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Iron is one of those things that are hard to test for and also don't stay "plant usable" in the water column very long. Some traces are probably like this too. What you may want to try is dosing your Flourish every other day (less, but more often).

You will also want to see about your CO2 problems.


----------



## AquaBlues (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Gomer!

Im looking into the Co2 problem and I will try the iron dosing as you recommended.


----------

